# From skinny to... Whatever happens....



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

After reading Bowen's thread yesterday, it's inspired me to make my own journal, so I can record what progress I make, and also, if it's not too much trouble, get some advice into where I'm going wrong.

About me... I'm 23 and 6'1". I've always been sport minded, and as well as playing football from an early age, I was also my borough's cross country champion for 3 years in a row. Now lets be honest, cross country runners don't have the best physiques, and I've always fitted into that category. I haven't got brilliant pictures to show the story, but I'll do my best.

I've always been injury prone, and when I was 14, I got jumped and had my face broken. To be exact, two compound fractures to my lower jaw, cracked cheek bone, broken nose, cracked eyebrow, 6 chipped teeth... Not to mention the two broken ribs. This sort of ruined any chances I had of playing football for some time. Then over the years, I had some silly injuries, and at the age of 20 and 10 stone soaking wet, I tore a hip flexor and a quad playing football. Then 6 months later, I tore the same hip flexor when I was stretching before my first ever jog since I tore it the first time.

I got back into playing football, but was getting knocked about quite a bit... At 9st 2lbs, I was hardly the biggest lad on the pitch, so I decided that I was going to try and gain a bit of weight. I spoke with a few friends, one of them used to compete in London (Dominic Cannon for those in the know), and they gave me some sound advice. In the gym I went.

This was taken a not long before I started training....










(Yellow t shirt)...

So I went in, and started training, struggling to get 8 reps with the 10kg dumbbells on a flat bench and started to work my back side off. Within about 6 months, I'd got myself to about 10st 7lbs...

I haven't got a picture around this weight though....

Then by January this year, I'd hit 11st 5lbs (ish)










I realised that I'd been too concerned about staying light so I could still be agile when I played football, but this was the turning point for me. I decided that I really enjoyed weight training, so I was going to start taking it more seriously.

Now, 7 months down the line, I'm here....










I'm 12st 7lbs and feeling better than ever. But I've got the "small man" complex sort of... I just want to get bigger ha ha!

I feel that my chest is lagging, and feel it's out of proportion with my shoulders and back, so that's going to be the main focus over the next few weeks. I can appreciate this journal isn't going to be as good as most on here, but it's just a little something to keep me motivated, and something I can look back on to see any improvements I make.

I hope this interest you anyway guys!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

very good gains, well done keep going


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

What are you personal bests, if you dont mind?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good luck pal!


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Great work so far!

I am sure you if you put your mind to it, you can acheive your further goals!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah nice progress mate...


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



lambert said:


> What are you personal bests, if you dont mind?


My bests are...

Flat bench - 100kg for 2 (assisted on the second)

Shoulder press - 80kg for 4 reps

Deadlift - 180kg for 2

Squat - 140kg for 6 (I had my mate spotting me and had to keep me moving on a few reps)... By myself with no spot, 120kg for 6.

I don't know what it is, I just feel more comfy with someone watching me.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Doing very well for somone who was a skinny footballer not long ago. lifts are better than mine, your pretty strong.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

thats awesome progress mate.. reps!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good progress mate, well done


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome mate, glad i inspired you..............keep it up!

reps


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good progress, especially the most recent pic. You should be very pleased.

Why not post up your training routine, diet, sleep, etc for feedback?



> But I've got the "small man" complex sort of... I just want to get bigger ha ha!


Hehe - I think you are not the only one who things like this. It's quite a handy attitude as it can keep you motivated and driven.

All the best,

J


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Average day for me... Well, Friday because it was my last training day...

*Meal 1* - 8 egg whites, 2 yolks scrambled with 4 slices of white toast

(Alternatively I'd have 90g porridge with 1 scoop of Gaspari MyoFusion.)

*Between meal 1 and 2*, 4800mg amino acid - 4 capsules - Dymatize Super Amino 4800, 2 large banana's.

*Meal 2* - 2 chicken breasts 150g white rice with 2 tbsp olive oil mixed in, mixed salad.

*Meal 3* - Chopped ham (off the bone) cooked in chopped tomato's with, sliced carrots and chopped onion served with home made chips and red and green peppers.

*Meal 4* - 1 tin of baked beans on 2 slices of white toast (pre workout)

*Meal 5* - Gaspari Real Mass shake (66g protein, 102g carbs, 12g fat) , 4800mg amino acids, apple Muller rice and a banana (post workout)

*Meal 6* - 2 tins of tuna warmed in a tin of chopped tomato served with tagatelli (I didn't manage to finish this because I'm weak).

*Meal 7* - (If you can call it a meal) 2 tbsp peanut butter, 4800mg amino acids, calcium, zinc and magnesium supplement, vit C, glucosamine sulphate and a glass of milk (full fat Cravendale) for good measure.

Training wise, it always changes but again, this was last week...

*Monday - Chest*

Incline - 4 pyramid sets, 12 reps, 10 reps, 9 (and a half) reps, 7 (and 2 half) reps.

Flat - 5 pyramid sets, 15 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 2 reps (1 assisted)

Decline - 4 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps

Pec dec - 4 sets, 15, 12, 10, 8.

I always train to "failure" as well, don't just stop.

*Abs* - All exercises were 3 sets of 15, took about 1 minute per set with 20 secs rest.

Swiss ball crunches

Hanging leg raises

Dumbell side bends.

*Tuesday - Shoulders*

Seated shoulder press - 4 sets, 20, 15, 12, 10

Front raises (with a straight bar) - 4 sets, 15, 12, 10, 10

Side raises - 4 sets of 15, but I'll drop set until I get 15 reps.

Reverse pec dec - 4 drop sets of 15

Arnold Press - 3 sets of 10.

*Wednesday - Back*

Bent over row - 4 sets, 15, 12, 10, 8

Close grip lat pull down - 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 4

Wide grip lat pull down - 4 super sets 6 reps to chest, 6 reps to neck, but alternate each rep like, chest, neck, chest, neck and so on...

Seated row - 4 sets, 15, 12, 10, 8

Dumbbell pullovers - 3 sets of 10

*Abs* - Same as Monday, but 4 sets of 10 instead.

*Thursday - Bi's and tri's (or Boats and Ho's as I like to call them)*

Standing cable curls - 4 sets, 15, 12, 12, 10

Lat pull down curls - 4 sets, 15, 12, 10, 6

Hammer curls supper setted with cross body hammer curls - 4 sets, 8 reps each curl.

21's with a E Z curl bar - 4 sets close grip (next week I'll change the grip)

*Friday - Legs*

15 minute warm up on the bike.

Quad extensions - 4 sets, 15, 15, 12, 12

45 degree leg press - 8 sets, 12, 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 8, 8. (Pyramid up the weight then back down to the start weight)

Standing hamstring curls - 4 sets, 15, 12, 8, 7 (each leg)

*Abs*

Same as the other days exercise and time wise, but 5 sets of 5.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very very good progress mate, you should be proud.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep it up mate!! All the best with it.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers men!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, so tonight is going to be my first chest session in "operation get a chest", and I'm starting to think that shoulders was a bad idea yesterday, but we learn from our mistakes don't we. I made a topic http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/71617-help-please.html here, about how I feel my chest is lagging. Tonight, I'm going to try two presses, two flies I think, incline and flat (supper sets), then cable crossovers and pec dec. Or if anyone can make a better suggestion, I'd be greatful.

Thanks again.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Your routine looks fine, however personally i feel 5 days training is too much. It's fine early on in your training regime, however as you progress to heavier weights, overtraining becomes a real possibility. I feel there's more benefit to doing a 3 day split, push, pull, legs and that way you also don't have occasions like you do today, where you're tired from yday's training and it will impact on todays.

Just my opinion though, it's entirely up to you what you do. You've made great progress though, keep at it.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Great progress mate...all seems to be going well

Diet and training look OK to me....

the only change I would make is meal 1, have whole eggs not just the whites..you're missing out on alot of good stuff.

and your meal 6...2 tins of tuna is overkill...i'd stick to one.

Don't realy think you need much advice you seem to be doing fine :thumb:


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Not so much as an update, but here's a screenshot of a video. I haven't got the vid, my mate has (he wanted to show my back to his mate for some reason). I don't think it's too bad, but I still want to be wider.










Just to add in as well, my chest is still crap, no matter what I do, and people are starting to tell me that I'm going to "need" chemicals, and it must be my genetics. But I'm going to train natural for a bit longer, and try harder to get a chest. Is there anything I could change as far as my chest day goes?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

mate look at what you have already achieved naturally, i think you should just keep pushing and surely the chest will grow as you want it to.

I hope i can progress as well as you have.

nice work


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

back is well coming along mate...should be pleased with ya progress so far!!

what do you weigh at the moment mate out of interest?


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> mate look at what you have already achieved naturally, i think you should just keep pushing and surely the chest will grow as you want it to.
> 
> I hope i can progress as well as you have.
> 
> nice work


The only thing I can say is train hard, eat well and sleep well.

I know I'm still skinny, but I wouldn't say I'm scrawny any more, so there's hope for anyone if I can do it ha ha!

Thanks Alan, it means a lot mate. I'm currently bouncing from 12st 9lbs and 12st 13lbs. I'll get my tart to get the camera out this week and take a few snaps to update this.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Having read about HST, and T.F. recommending a 3 day split... I'm seriously considering trying it. I've not noticed any gains since I've made this thread, and I'll be honest, I don't feel like I've progressed at all in the past couple of months... Sort of like I've hit a block.

Is it worth changing my training to this method, or should I stick to what I'm doing?


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

looking good mate definatly, was your diet spot on from day one cause youve made some great gains?


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> looking good mate definatly, was your diet spot on from day one cause youve made some great gains?


Cheers mate!

I do keep my diet quite strict, and always have done, but it's never perfect. Some days I'll eat more than others, but I eat clean 99% of the time. I sometimes (once every few months) give in to a McDonalds or something, but I'd rather not if you get me. They're more for just convenience, rather than going without a meal. I've always said I'd eat every couple of hours, regardless of what I eat (and yes, I do take emergency food out with me when I go out ha ha!)


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr G said:


> Having read about HST, and T.F. recommending a 3 day split... I'm seriously considering trying it. I've not noticed any gains since I've made this thread, and I'll be honest, I don't feel like I've progressed at all in the past couple of months... Sort of like I've hit a block.
> 
> Is it worth changing my training to this method, or should I stick to what I'm doing?


It is always worth changing things around when you get to a sticking point or plateau. I'm also a believer in altering things just to see the effect ie( better or worse ) to see what is best for your body. The change normally helps move things up too.

One option is altering the split ( a 4day split of Push, Legs, Pull, Core is a nice split too IMO ), another is altering the volume ie( number of sets & rep ) eg( 5x5 or 3x8, etc ).

Whenever you hit a block it is also worth checking if your diet and sleep/recovery efforts are appropriate for your current position. As a general rule, one of: training, diet, or recovery will be a weak point and needs the most work. This weak point can change over time of it's own accord, and often changes when you alter one of the other factors eg( if your training effort doubles, you need more food to sustain the work effort and more sleep to recover ).

Oh on the matter of working the chest, I have had a similar problem for many years. In the last few years things have started to improve, mainly though focusing on keeping my shoulder blades pulled back and pinched together throughout. I have also increased the amount of cable crossover work I do, and play around with my ending hand position so that palms end up facing upwards. Lightening up and slowing down seems to have helped too so I can feel the loading in the chest more now.

All the best, and keep up the great work mate,

J


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

good work mate, you have a very similar body to me, my chest sucks too, have made some progress just trying to get really strong on incline db press, my best is 40k x 7. Good luck anyway.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good mate keep it up


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> looking good mate keep it up


Thanks mate!



Joshua said:


> It is always worth changing things around when you get to a sticking point or plateau. I'm also a believer in altering things just to see the effect ie( better or worse ) to see what is best for your body. The change normally helps move things up too.
> 
> One option is altering the split ( a 4day split of Push, Legs, Pull, Core is a nice split too IMO ), another is altering the volume ie( number of sets & rep ) eg( 5x5 or 3x8, etc ).
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time for that reply.

My appetite has increased steadily, and I was talking with my training partner on Wednesday (deadlift day) that whenever I lift big numbers, I always seem to feel more hungry over the next few days, and my meal size does increase. I think that may be my body wanting to do exactly what you said there!

I'm going to change things round, I've decided, and I might go in favour of a three day split.

There is a sample on the HST website that looks like this...

*Monday*

Incline bench - 3x6-8

Dips - 3x6-8

Pec deck - 3x10

Shoulder press - 3x6-8

Lateral raise - 3x8-10

Rear delt - 3x6-8

Tricep pushdowns - 3x6-8

Tricep extensions - 3x6-8

*Tuesday*

Chins - 4x6-8

Rows - 4x6-8

Dumbbell curls - 2x6-8

Preacher curls - 2x6-8

Abs - 4x12-15

*Friday*

Squats - 3x6-8

Leg press - 3x6-8

Straight leg deads - 3x10

Shrugs - 4x6-8

Calf raises - 6 x10-12

I see that as a good base, but would that be enough volume? I mean, I'll be going to failure on each set, but is that good enough? Is this a good thing to start with and adapt on? How could I adapt that to suit me if you think it's not quite enough?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

for a 3 day split

day1- deadlifts, BB rows, Chins, barbell curls

day2- incline bench, flat bench, DB flys, overhead press, dips

day3- squats, leg press, SLDL, calf work


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

How come no direct shoulder work?

Just because of secondary use with other muscle groups?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mr G said:


> How come no direct shoulder work?
> 
> Just because of secondary use with other muscle groups?


overhead press and pressing on benching will work your shoulders. If you wanted you could alternate.

week1 - flat bench, incline bench, flys, overhead press, dips

week2-seated DB press,side lats,bent over lats,incline DB press, dips


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

This is why I've not really been a fan of 3 day splits.

There's so many things to fit in and only a short amount of time.

I'm fully "cooked" before I reach an hour as well. I've got to be honest, I don't like the idea of waiting two weeks between shoulder presses.

I struggle with over head movements (apart from shoulder press) because for some reason, I haven't got full ROM in my shoulders. I can only get them just before vertical, they just won't go vertical. They are quite clicky as well.

Is there any other way to do a three day split? I'm not saying yours isn't any good Rob, I'm just trying to explore all options before I fully commit to something. Thank you though!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

other options

chest and arms.....back and shoulders.....legs

shoulders and arms......back and chest.....legs

chest and arms....back...legs and shoulders


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers Rob, I appreciate it.

This past week, I haven't noticed any strength increases other than on my back day (as usual). I seem to be making a week on week improvement in my strength on my back, with either more reps, or just more weight. I managed to stack the seated row (105kg) for 20 reps on Wednesday, then managed to get 4 sets of close arm lat pull downs for 10 reps each set with the stack (100kg).

I'm going to take some pictures this week 100000000000000%. I've been putting them off though, because I've started getting stretch marks going into my arm pit, and I'm a bit embarrassed about them. I also feel like I might have gone backwards.

I hate it when I feel **** about my shape.


----------



## chilesy (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi mate doing a 3 day split myself and find i recover a lot better due to more rest

Monday Chest/Triceps

Wednesday Biceps/Legs

Friday Shoulders/Back

good progress in the pics keep it up


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr G said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time for that reply.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in responding.

I would not worry about the volume at this point. The main thing is putting everything you can into your sets and really pushing yourself (whilst keeping great form of course) to squeeze out the last few reps. Some people like higher volumes whereas others do well on low volume. The best way is to try it and see what works for you.

With regard to the food, I would not hold back and wait for yourself to feel hungry. To grow, you need to pack down quite a bit of food IMHO. Try increasing your food every day, rather than just after the heavy days. Start off with a mild increase across the board, and you can gradually bump it up until you find yourself putting on a bit of lard, then cut back from that point. Keep on checking whether the amount of food you have done in the past, as needs do change as you grow, and as situations change.

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I'm going to take some pictures this week 100000000000000%. I've been putting them off though, because I've started getting stretch marks going into my arm pit, and I'm a bit embarrassed about them. I also feel like I might have gone backwards.


I'm looking forward to the new pics mate.

On the stretch marks, I get a cream made from dermotropics which has eliminated my stretch marks (mine were really bad on my arms & armpit and bio didn't cut it). It is not listed, so you would need to email them and tell them you want the stretch mark cream for bodybuilders. You need to apply it at least once a day though.



> I hate it when I feel **** about my shape.


We all feel down from time to time, but channel all those feelings into spuring you on to new heights. Just take a look at where you have come from to where you are now. You have made damn good progressin the past, and you are sure to make even more in the future.

All the best mate, and chin up,

J


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

So then....

Last week (Monday), I wasn't feeling too brilliant, and I was finding it hard to eat.

I decided that I wasn't going to train because I've had lack of food throughout the day. Then it dawned on me, I hadn't had a crap all day. Now I normally go 5 times a day, so this was a big thing that I hadn't been by 3 o'clock. For the rest of the day, I couldn't eat and didn't feel like drinking. The next day I felt worse and every time I put food to my mouth, I felt like I was going to be sick, the same with water as well. This carried on, and I didn't eat a thing until Friday night when I decided to force feed myself. I cooked two pieces of bacon and two eggs, banged them on two pieces of bread and got them down me... Then threw them up ten minutes later... I still hadn't been to the toilet in this time, and my pains were unbearable, my bird thought I had appendicitis because all the pain was on the right side of my belly. I knew I needed to go to the toilet, but nothing was happening. Saturday morning, I got 8 Weetabix in me to try and loosen things up, and I managed to keep them down. I was struggling to eat the rest of the day and managed to get a small chicken breast down with a small portion of rice. Sunday I managed a small bowl of Corn Flakes, half a roast dinner, a half pound burger and a tin of rice pudding, got in from my mates and had thee most satisfying dump I've ever had in my life. Monday I was back to normal eating and back in the gym.

For that week of troubles... This was the result....

Last Monday morning = 12st 9lbs

Yesterday morning = 11st 4lbs

Bad times man. You can see how much weight I've dropped in my face and across my shoulders and back. I feel dead skinny and I've been really weak in the gym this week. I never want to be ill again.

I've got pictures on my judy's camera, I'm going to put them on the pute tonight and I'll up them when I do.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Just seen this, nice log, great progress!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers mate!

It was good progress until last week ha ha!

I'm missing that stone and nearly a half though, I just want it back. Would this have been down to catabolism as well as dehydration anyone? I just can't see why there'd be such a big drop in weight.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Great progress mate 

I can't beleive you'd have lost nearly a stone and a half in a week and most of it won't be water. Get your training and diet back on track and I bet things will look much better next monday.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

made some good progress there mate and seem pretty strong for your size.

keep it up - and keep udating this log, will keep you on the right tracks,

u aint the only one wanting the extra size trust me -

go forth, be massive brother haha


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

As promised....

I feel really bad looking back at these.










http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3050/20100427halloween090271.jpg










http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5428/20100427halloween090272.jpg










http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5543/20100427halloween090275.jpg










http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3019/20100427halloween090276.jpg

This was later that week after I started getting some water weight back on...










http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5703/20100427halloween090280.jpg

I know I need a tan (understatement of the Millennium), I'll work on that though ha ha!

I think they might be a bit too small, so I've put links to the huge pictures as well.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

DaveI said:


> made some good progress there mate and seem pretty strong for your size.
> 
> keep it up - and keep udating this log, will keep you on the right tracks,
> 
> ...


This has got to be the the best comment on here!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

This week I've been feeling a bit stronger, still not 100% though.

I'm staying with a 5 day split until I get comfy again, and then I'm going to go to a three day split, and get some cardio in two days a week. I've got a charity run to do in January, it's about 8.5 miles and I haven't ran for 12 months... Should be fun ha ha!

I'll get more pictures at the end of the week to see if there's much difference between when I was sick and now.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Right... Just thought I'd let you know what I was doing today.

Big leg day!

Little peddle on the bike for 5 mins to get the blood moving

Quad extensions - 4 sets of 15 at 70kg

Static stretches

Squats:

Set 1 - 60kg 15 reps atg

Set 2 - 70kg 12 reps atg

Set 3 - 100kg 10 reps, just below parallel

Set 4 - 120kg 8 reps, just below parallel

Set 5 - 120kg 6 reps, just below parallel

Set 6 - 100kg 7 reps, just below parallel

Set 7 - 70kg 8 reps, atg

Set 8 - 60kg 8 reps, atg

Straight leg deads - 4 sets of 10 at 70kg

I haven't felt my legs like this for a while, I'm just eating now, chicken and bacon pasta in a tomato sauce. Picture time tomorrow though... Best get my hair cut ha ha!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, so I've put a few lbs back on, but I'm still struggling to get back over 12st and stay there. But I'm feeling good in myself, and feeling myself get a bit stronger, so I'm still smiling and trying.

Last night was chest and abs. I've decided to try some supersets to see if I can get my chest to grow.

Warm up on flat press with 15kg dumbbells for 20.

Flat barbell press then dumbbell flyes.

Set 1 - 60kg x 15, then 10 flyes with 17.5kg dumbbells

Set 2 - 60kg x 15, then 8 flyes with 17.5kg dumbbells

Set 3 - 70kg x 12, then 10 flyes with 15kg dumbbells

Set 4 - 70kg x 10, then 10 flyes with 15kg dumbells

Incline barbell press and dumbbell flyes.

Set 1 - 60kg x 12, then 12 flyes with 15kg dumbbells

Set 2 - 60kg x 12, then 12 flyes with 15kg dumbbells

Set 3 - 60kg x 10, then 12 flyes with 15kg dumbbells

Set 4 - 60kg x 10, then 10 flyes with 15kg dumbbells

Pec dec.

4 sets of 12 with 40kg.

Swiss ball crunches.

Laying leg raises.

Dumbbell side bends with a 32.5kg dumbbell.

3 sets of 15, each set lasted 1 minute with 20 seconds rest.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone's just said that yesterday was too much on my chest...

I should have said that the last 4 sets on the pec dec were short partial reps, I feel like it helps to fill my chest with blood and definately gives me a massive pump...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

So I haven't been on for a while now, I've just been really busy with life.

I've started a new job, and it's bloody shift work, with 12 hour shifts... Over the month, I work two 60 hour blocks, and a 48 hour block, So I only really work 13 days a month (because I get a day off in that two).

Anyway, I found it hard and battled with finding something that works. I got myself to 13st8lbs, then bad things happened. I was doing bicep curls after a back session, and there was some movement in a ligament in my left elbow, this resulted in a slight tear in the long head of my tricep. So 7 weeks out with just training legs, I managed to lose a stupid 16lbs!!!! I'm slowly gaining now, and I'm back to around 80% in my strength...

This was at my biggest when I was on holiday. My girlfriend took the picture without me knowing (genuinely), I'd just woke up and was watching the ferries in the Riviera. I'd have done a pose if I'd have known haha!










This is now, after I've lost a good bit of size, but I'm getting back slowly...



















Sorry about the quality.

I'm still not getting anywhere with my calves though!!!!


----------



## seaniesull (Aug 10, 2009)

massive gains well done mate wish all the best in future def keep my eye on this


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers mate!

I've been speaking with a friend in the gym, and she's helped me a lot today with a leg routine that should help me get some leg mass on.

I've got a nice sweep in my thigh, but that's it, no tear drop. I've got good separation in what's there, but my thighs look really narrow. Then you look how deep they are, and my hams are a lot bigger than my quads. So I've got a few little ways to try and take my hams out of the equation enough to try and get my quads to grow.

Calves are still a different story though, if all else fails, I'll just get calf implants (I joke!).


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Good gains mate well done, those legs are flagging though


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you know what though, they measure 27" round the biggest part of my thigh (cold).

It's crap being 6'1" and having a 33.5" inside leg ha ha! Having long legs is hard haha!


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Massive gains!

Well done


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Your making very good progress mate, keep it going.

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good work mate you've done well... most people that I've known of that have your sort of build "originally" sitting at say 9 stone struggle to put weight on and eventually give up after a few months, but good work on keeping at it.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Just found another picture of me before I started training....

Really poor quality as it's a photo of a keyring, but here you go...










It's mad looking back at pictures like this, I wonder how my limbs could even support me.


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Really nice gains mate, those before pictures remind me of my best mate! gonna point him in this direction! keep up the good work pal


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Good progress, i don't really know you, but somehow proud for ya.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, they really do mean a lot and have given me a massive confidence boost, knowing that I'm heading in the right direction.

Today I'm having a bad day though, where I look in the mirror and see something that's flat and could be a lot better, but that's what's driving me at the minute. They do say you're your own worst critic don't they!

Roll on another week of good training!


----------

